# cecial



## Lady Marion

Hola a todos otra vez.
No he encontrado por ningún lado el significado de la palabra *cecial*, a parte de "merluza seco curado al aire".
La frase es:
"También yo me reconocía hijo de aquella torpe abundancia sin alma que en el espiritual y árido invierno de Castilla, a la sombra *cecial *de relicarios y sepulcros santos, costaba hasta imaginar".
Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## chlapec

Aventuro que se trata de un sinónimo rebuscado de "*seca*".


----------



## Tomby

chlapec said:


> Aventuro que se trata de un sinónimo rebuscado de "*seca*".



Totalmente de acuerdo. En el DRAE dice que proviene del latín: _sicciālis, _de_ siccus, _seco_._


----------



## 0scar

¿Y qué quiere decir _sombra seca_?


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> ¿Y qué quiere decir _sombra seca_?


Es como preguntar qué es "la sombra del pasado". Yo entiendo que está describiendo como puede ser un invierno castellano: silencioso, desolado, desierto, *seco* (todo lo contrario de un clima mediterráneo, bastante húmedo), etc., junto a relicarios y sepulcros (como hubiera podido decir fortificaciones o castillos)...


----------



## 0scar

A mi no me convence ni un poco, que es algo poco importante, obviamente, pero quiero dejar constancia.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues siendo un sinónimo de "seca" la frase tiene un sentido completísimo...  *l´ombra secca*

Un simple, elegante y poético recurso, una contraposición entre la "abundancia sin alma" del lugar de su pasado y la sombra seca (de relicarios) en la espiritual Castilla donde más tarde vivió. Una vez se conoce el significado de la palabra está todo clarísimo.


----------



## flljob

Si tuviera que ver con _seca_, ¿no debería ser _secial_?

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

flljob said:


> Si tuviera que ver con _seca_, ¿no debería ser _secial_?


_Secial_ no está registrada en el DRAE. Tal vez se use en México, no sé. Personalmente, tanto _cecial_ como _secial_, las desconocía hasta leer este _post_.
Saludos,


----------



## ursu-lab

Lady Marion said:


> Hola a todos otra vez.
> No he encontrado por ningún lado el significado de la palabra *cecial*, a parte de "merluza seco curado al aire".
> La frase es:
> "También yo me reconocía hijo de aquella torpe abundancia sin alma que en el espiritual y árido invierno de Castilla, a la sombra *cecial *de relicarios y sepulcros santos, costaba hasta imaginar".
> Muchas gracias a todos!



All'ombra *avvizzita*....


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> All'ombra *avvizzita*....


 
Perché?


----------



## flljob

Tombatossals said:


> _Secial_ no está registrada en el DRAE. Tal vez se use en México, no sé. Personalmente, tanto _cecial_ como _secial_, las desconocía hasta leer este _post_.
> Saludos,


 
Lo que traté de decir fue: si _cecial_ es un derivado de seco, debería escribirse con _s_.
Saludos


----------



## ursu-lab

chlapec said:


> Perché?



Così... È come l'interpreto io: un tentativo come un altro . "secco" mi sembra troppo semplicistico: se l'intenzione fosse stata quella di usare un aggettivo semplice, avrebbe messo "seco" anche in spagnolo, no?

Se è secca, è arida, quindi è disidratata e quindi raggrinzita, appassita -> avvizzita.

Avvizzito come un fiore, come la pelle di un vecchio o di una persona che ha sofferto molto.


----------



## Neuromante

No es "deshidratada" es "enjuta". En español "seco" no significa solamente "sin humedad".

De hecho, me recuerda mucho a Lorca la forma de elegir adjetivos.


----------

